# RDA not heating evenly



## Zia (14/2/18)

Hey guys! 

So quick question. I have a single coil build on the Vandy Vape Mesh RDA and it seems like the vapour is warmer on one side than the other. Any particular reason for this or is it possibly an airflow tweaking issue?

Thanks!

PS It’s a 0,40 ohm build.


----------



## Scissorhands (14/2/18)

Put down the castle light, try again when sober

JK

If the coil/s/mesh is glowing evenly ,your airflow is the same on both sides and cotton isnt blocking anything then I cant see that happening . . . A hot spot would be my guess

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/2/18)

Post some pics, will help us see what the cause could be

When dry burning, did you notice any hotspots


----------



## Jp1905 (15/2/18)

I have also “felt” that on the Entheon,my airflow holes,when vaping,are at 12 o clock and 6 o clock...using it on a mech I immediately did a pit stop to check the coil,all was fine,so rewick and all,same thing,so I turned the mod so the airflow holes are at 9 and 3,and nothing...not sure how or why this is the case as the airflow hits the bottom of my coil?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Muttaqeen (15/2/18)

Jp1905 said:


> I have also “felt” that on the Entheon,my airflow holes,when vaping,are at 12 o clock and 6 o clock...using it on a mech I immediately did a pit stop to check the coil,all was fine,so rewick and all,same thing,so I turned the mod so the airflow holes are at 9 and 3,and nothing...not sure how or why this is the case as the airflow hits the bottom of my coil?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and here you want me to take the entheon from you lol no man JP man haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (15/2/18)

Muttaqeen said:


> and here you want me to take the entheon from you lol no man JP man haha



Lol like I said when the airflow is side to side with my face its normal,so guess its nothing strange. But let me know,even if you dont want it,name your price then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muttaqeen (15/2/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Lol like I said when the airflow is side to side with my face its normal,so guess its nothing strange. But let me know,even if you dont want it,name your price then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


we will speak pal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zia (15/2/18)

Scissorhands said:


> Put down the castle light, try again when sober
> 
> JK
> 
> If the coil/s/mesh is glowing evenly ,your airflow is the same on both sides and cotton isnt blocking anything then I cant see that happening . . . A hot spot would be my guess


Lmao. So I did fiddle with the cotton, that wasn’t the issue. I checked for hotspots, nothing found. Interestingly I messed around with the airflow as @Jp1905 suggested and BOOM! Even heating xD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (15/2/18)

Zia said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So quick question. I have a single coil build on the Vandy Vape Mesh RDA and it seems like the vapour is warmer on one side than the other. Any particular reason for this or is it possibly an airflow tweaking issue?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have a couple of Mesh RDA's including the Mesh 24 from Vandyvape, while not using them much to date i have noticed something. When normal coils are pulsed they glow from the centre outwards until you get an even glow. Up to now whenever i have pulsed mesh it starts the glow one side and works it's way around more pulsing just quickens the process but it still starts one side so from my experience what you are describing is normal but we could both be doing something wrong.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Captain Chaos (15/2/18)

Zia said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So quick question. I have a single coil build on the Vandy Vape Mesh RDA and it seems like the vapour is warmer on one side than the other. Any particular reason for this or is it possibly an airflow tweaking issue?
> 
> ...


I think your Flux capacitor is a little wonky.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zia (16/2/18)

Timwis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a couple of Mesh RDA's including the Mesh 24 from Vandyvape, while not using them much to date i have noticed something. When normal coils are pulsed they glow from the centre outwards until you get an even glow. Up to now whenever i have pulsed mesh it starts the glow one side and works it's way around more pulsing just quickens the process but it still starts one side so from my experience what you are describing is normal but we could both be doing something wrong.


Perhaps it is normal. I’ve also noticed that with mesh but I found that messing about with the airflow fixed the issue, for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

